# What's your minimum donation % for Lyft passengers?



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

If you're not familiar with what i'm talking about, Lyft has a setting where passengers have to give a minimum donation percentage for each ride. Mine is a 40% but i was curious if anyone has gone higher and is still getting lyft requests.... I think the max is 90%


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It shouldn't impact you at all unless you are in a donation city.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

So you've set yours at 90% and never had trouble getting requests?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I've tried a donation based Rideshare outfit here in Sydney. Its a laugh! Riders rave about the car that turns up and the ride they get and then give the minimum amount which is about 30-40% the Taxi rate.

I dont mind helping a person out that genuinely can't afford a cab. I see my top paying clients subsidising a percentage of my time to provide "pro-bono" transport.

But I've gotten sick of turning up to multi million dollar homes picking up kids in designer clothes and taking them to clubs where they happily pay $15 a drink and whatever on drugs.

I don't go out of my way any longer


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

It doesn't matter for me anymore now that we've gone away from donations. But, mine was set at 10%. I figured that I'd keep it there until I got burned. I only got shorted once, when a fare probably between $20-$25 was knocked down to $15, which is exactly what she quoted as her first 'free' ride. I think many have theirs set at 90%, which most riders likely fall under.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I keep it at 90%, it should be 100%.


----------



## UberCbus (Nov 10, 2014)

I have mine set at 70%, and have never had a pax pay less than the 100% recommended amount. I dont believe thats luck, I just think most people just tap the screen that says the suggested amount due is OK


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

It is not used anymore unless your city is donation only ....there as re very few of those set it at 10% or 90 % it means nothing


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> It is not used anymore unless your city is donation only ....there as re very few of those set it at 10% or 90 % it means nothing


How busy are you with Lyft in Seattle? Is it like one request after the next or are you having to drive to hotspots in the area?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in a fare market, so I set it at 10%. I think it's funny picking up tourists at the airport who live in donation markets thinking that they can stiff me on a fare.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I'm in a fare market, so I set it at 10%. I think it's funny picking up tourists at the airport who live in donation markets thinking that they can stiff me on a fare.


You drive people who only pay 10% of the fare.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Mine is on 90% I wish it was 100%

Why would I want to pick up a customer who
has a history of not paying the full suggested fare?


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Mine is on 90% I wish it was 100%
> 
> Why would I want to pick up a customer who
> has a history of not paying the full suggested fare?


Phoenix is no longer donation based.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

If its like Thursday I do like 30 calls ...friday Saturday sunday as fast as you can do them ...unless someone hires the car outta a good area then u gotta drive back ...but there is quite a lot of good areas


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sly said:


> You drive people who only pay 10% of the fare.


No, I drive in Nashville, which is a fare market. I set my discriminator to 10% so that people who come to visit from donation markets who have a poor payment history don't get blocked from requesting me because they can't stiff me in my market. So, these are people who have stiffed other drivers, and who might think they're going to stiff me, but end up paying the piper because they can't reduce the fare. They can choose not to tip, but my average tip is only $0.75/ride anyway when you average it all out.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Jerry Carver said:


> I have mine set at 70%, and have never had a pax pay less than the 100% recommended amount. I dont believe thats luck, I just think most people just tap the screen that says the suggested amount due is OK


Dallas used to be a donations market and I was ALWAYS getting less than recommendation. I kept mine set to 90% and I was getting riders who paid 30%. I still got high rating, but I was going broke doing it. Never drive for lyft in a donations market. They will go fare based soon enough.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Dallas used to be a donations market and I was ALWAYS getting less than recommendation. I kept mine set to 90% and I was getting riders who paid 30%. I still got high rating, but I was going broke doing it. Never drive for lyft in a donations market. They will go fare based soon enough.


Just proves my theory that rideshare users are a bunch of cheap asses. They would ride you for free all day long if they could and not feel bad about it.


----------



## benites (Sep 14, 2014)

Do we still need to get reimbursed for tolls? Don't do much Lyft


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

benites said:


> Do we still need to get reimbursed for tolls? Don't do much Lyft


Yes. Email your toll statements to [email protected]


----------



## benites (Sep 14, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Yes. Email your toll statements to [email protected]


They need to be like Uber. Pay tolls immediately


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

benites said:


> They need to be like Uber. Pay tolls immediately


Hell no. Uber misses tolls left and right. I rarely get 50% of the tolls I incur back.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry about the "hell". I am just vehement that Uber is not effective in reimbursing tolls.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft has started adding tolls automatically here in Seattle. I am sure they will be adding more cities soon.


----------

